# Fix a lawn in very bad condition



## ProgrammesFirstLawn (5 mo ago)

Hello Everyone. I bought my first house just over a year ago.. It is an old house. Over 130 years. 19th century man!.
As am getting down the middle of my urgent to do list related to the house, I am starting look into my lawn. I have about 1500sf back yard and front about 2000sqft. The front was nice from start. I mow it every 2 weeks..water it 15 min every day..
Now the backyard is a different story.. half is wild grass only and the other half patchy ugly stuff..There is a couple of yellow(not black) naked ground patches.. The surface is as hard a concrete..I could note poke through more then one inch with a screwdriver. 
I have watched a few videos and I gather the scope of my lawn's problems is wider the any single video.. I gather I need these things listed below .. but I am not sure about the frequency..

Airigation
Add Top Soil
Control weeds (3-in-1 ?)
Add fertilizer (3-in-1 ?)
Grass seeds

There is so much info out there.. Please help me to get by duck in a row.

Thank you


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Do a mason jar test to see what your soil is made of, it may need some amending. Water and aerate with a core aerator. Also, using a surfactant to "liquid aerate" may be helpful in this instance; baby shampoo works as well as the commercial stuff. You can either glyphosate and start over or do a selective herbicide and overseed. Most selectives make you wait 3 weeks before re-seeding, glyphosate you can re-seed same day. You are just about at the end of your window for seeding so it is go time if you are going to do anything this year.


----------

